# How long did it take you to potty train your dog/puppy?



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I know it takes a while before the dogs are fully potty trained and it takes quite a bit of persistance, but how long did it take you to potty train your puppy or dog?

I've been at it for 3 weeks and she will pee and poop on command outside. Bailey is still having accidents in the house(pee only). I do catch her in the act, tell her no and take her right out and she will finish outside. I tell her what a good girl she is. I'm taking her outside at least every hour to two hours outside during the time I'm awake, but still goes pee in the house. At night she holds it 8 hours in her crate. She is 11 weeks old today and is still a little baby.

I'm very greatful for the Hoover steam cleaner I have. I clean the carpets twice a week and use Natures Miracle in between cleanings. I just ordered odorxit fconcentrate for the carpet cleaner. It worked very well when our cat had her kidney stones and was peeing all over the house. Took the smell right out.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson took a while to housebreak, I think at about 4.5 months all of a sudden it clicked and he started to ask to go outside when he needs to go. He's home for 8 hrs in the day while we're at work with free roam of the main floor and he has never peed/pooped during the day! What's weird though, is that he will still do it on occasion (once every 2 weeks) IN the house while we ARE home. :doh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

At 10 weeks, Scout was pretty much done, but she is a smart little booger  I would be lying to say she never had one since, but is is so rare and only occurs when she can't get outside. She is now 18 weeks...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady was really quick....Took about 4 weeks to train so he was about 13-14 weeks old. Question: Does she have run of the whole house while she is out of her crate?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

> Does she have run of the whole house while she is out of her crate?


No, she is only allowed in the livingroom and kitchen. Everywhere else is off limits. I can not contain her in the kitchen only due to the very wide spacing from the kitchen to the living and formal dining area.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

These are just my thoughts on the subject.
Every time a puppy gets to eliminate in the house it re-enforces them going in the house and is a step backward in the process of potty training.

My other thought is that puppies are not truly potty trained until after 6 -10 months old. Prior to that they are growing and they can hold out longer and longer.

So, the puppy doesn't get potty trained early but you do. (generic you) If a puppy is going in the house without a cause then the pup needs checked by the vet. 

Eating, playing, sleeping and other forms of excitement can cause a puppy to want to eliminate. If a pup is having accidents look at the length of time that was between eliminations and activities and then adjust the time.

Most puppies learn early a way to communicate to their owners their needs but in our busy lives we may miss one of these communications so it is best to always follow some sort of plan.

Any pups that are not given an opportunity to have an accident are pretty reliable for short time periods after the first 2 to 4 weeks at home.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Puppies should be under constant observation when out and about in the house. When you cannot keep an eye on them they should be crated or in a puppy playpen as you (generic you) never know what they can find and get into. This is both for safety and training.
If the puppy runs off while you are busy cleaning, cooking etc leash the pup to you as you go about your chores so you have a constant handle on the pup.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

My Chloe girl took a while to house train! I dont know why, but she was close to a year before she stopped having the odd accident in the house! I think it could have also been that when she was about 6-7 months I started taking her to the cottage once summer time came around and I think she got confused and it set her back a bit! But now at 7 years old she is great.. lol

Cedar on the other hand was good once she hit about 5-6 months. AT 7 months we went away to St maarten and I left her at my moms and she peed on the floor within 30mins of me leaving the house to go to the airport.. lol But she didnt know where to go to ask to go out!

It didnt help with for the first 9 months of her life she never asked to go out. Never any signs! Now she paces from the door to you when she wants out! but before she figured that one out, she never went to the door or anything!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Molson took a while to housebreak, I think at about 4.5 months all of a sudden it clicked and he started to ask to go outside when he needs to go. He's home for 8 hrs in the day while we're at work with free roam of the main floor and he has never peed/pooped during the day! What's weird though, is that he will still do it on occasion (once every 2 weeks) IN the house while we ARE home. :doh:


I am shocked that he stays out during the day at that age! Cedar is now over a year and there is NO WAY i would leave her out when Im gone. She still gets into everything. Ive caught her chewing on the baseboard at one point! We have finally graduated to sleeping on the bedroom floor with the babygate across the door. and I have left her in the Kitchen for an hour or so when I need to run out to the store, but I make sure there is NOTHING in reach of her.. lol Blocking the kitchen off is the first step, maybe by 2 she can have the house.. lol


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I figured it wouln't be until they were at least 4 months of age. Bailey is still getting use to being in the kennel during the day. Of course she'd rather be out and playing with us.


----------

